# Flair espresso lever



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Anyone tried one of these little portable lever machines? They look quite cool but I have no idea how they'd be in the cup. They seem to work similarly to the Caravel? Although not too sure. They're being sold at BB for a similar price as the rokpresso here https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/fair-espresso-maker-with-tamper.html


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Anyone tried one of these little portable lever machines? They look quite cool but I have no idea how they'd be in the cup. They seem to work similarly to the Caravel? Although not too sure. They're being sold at BB for a similar price as the rokpresso here https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/fair-espresso-maker-with-tamper.html


Someone on here, I'm really racking my brains as to who purchased one, did a quick review and came back quite favourable.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Me I have one.

I think it's superb for the price, solidly built and dead easy to use. It is also AFAIK the only manual lever that takes a full 18g basket making a 'proper double'.

I managed to grab mine from eBay for £155 posted with an extra head, but £140 with one head is still a great price.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Me I have one.
> 
> I think it's superb for the price, solidly built and dead easy to use. It is also AFAIK the only manual lever that takes a full 18g basket making a 'proper double'.


How does it compare in the cup to a Caravel or similar lever machine?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rakesh said:


> How does it compare in the cup to a Caravel or similar lever machine?


I'm afraid I have no idea. Never used a manual lever before this.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Dylan said:


> I'm afraid I have no idea. Never used a manual lever before this.


No worries, they do look well built and look like they would make a great travel kit paired with a feldgrind or similar.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rakesh said:


> No worries, they do look well built and look like they would make a great travel kit paired with a feldgrind or similar.


Exactly what I'm using it for, aergrind and flair in my work can.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Exactly what I'm using it for, aergrind and flair in my work can.


I'd be interested to know your Aergrind settings for the Flair. I think I am either grinding too fine or tamping too hard because I am choking the Flair on too many occasions!

I know it depends a lot on the bean as well and I am using a very, very dark roast but your settings could give me an alternative starting point!.

TiA!

David


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Not used it in a while and wont be until another lengthly job comes up (might not be until next year).

However for general advice:

If your choking you need to go coarser. A manual lever with a deep basket of coffee like this requires a coarser grind than a traditional espresso machine.

I don't tamp the puck much, it a very deep puck so I feel any real pressure on it it just going to tamp the top and not the bottom. I tend to just press down the top of the puck with a quick press and be done with it.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Dylan. How much coffee do you doe with? I am finding that 15g seems to overfill the basket and I can't tamp it below the edge of the rim unless I push really hard! It is a real trial and error device .....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, so I think their instructions said to fill the translucent plastic cup with beans as a measure, but I found this too much coffee. I was under filling this cup 'a bit', not really doing things scientifically.

As you are just pushing the set amount of water through the puck I wasn't weighing in and out, but just putting what looked like the right amount of coffee in the head, tamping it relatively lightly and then pulling the brew water through it. Very simple workflow but I was getting some very nice shots out of it.


----------



## espressoguru (Nov 10, 2017)

I guess I had one earlier but I didn't like that. Since I have bought new espresso machine that is fully automatic, therefore, I don't need a manual lever for that.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting video showing shot prep on a Flair. I seemed to have totally missed all mention of this.











@Dylan how are you getting on with yours? Still enjoying it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Haven't used it in ages actually, re doing my work van which is where it lives so its in the cupboard!


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

The Flair dealer grom Germany has a black friday deal for who's interested.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

martinierius said:


> The Flair dealer grom Germany has a black friday deal for who's interested.


Link?


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Not sure if allowed, but: flairespresso.de


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Only a fiver cheaper than BB, and no metal tamper. I'm surprised as the pound is so bad at the moment and these are obviously imported, but might just be the German market are seen to be able to afford it.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have one and like it a lot - especially when paired with my MBK Aergrind. I am in the US on a business trip soon and am going to buy the stainless steel piston and a spare brew head for mine ... nicely built bit of kit but it does take a bit of practice as I am sure Dylan would confirm!

David


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It takes a bit, but no more than your average piece of coffee gear I would say. I in fact found it more forgiving than I thought I would.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I picked up a Flair from Bella Barista today and will be reviewing it in the coming weeks

It looks easy enough to use, and disassembly was quick


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi @Glenn, let me know when you've used a bit more. I'd love to know what you think of it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi @Glenn, let me know when you've used a bit more. I'd love to know what you think of it.


I had a Rok for a while , problem was keeping the water at a decent temp when using it . Anything other than a medium plus to dark roast just tasted under extracted in it . Plus these things always lack the body of what people expect form an espresso . I saw the flair clip on their website and the coffee used to get that kinda crema looked like a dark one to me.

Anyway sure Glenn will give you the lowdown on the flair .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Been using this a lot more now I'm home for Xmas and without my main machine.

Still really enjoying using it, my suspicion that the difference in the espresso was more down to pressure rather than temp - but this was just an assumption.

The process of preheating the brewing chamber (and it is fairly substantial) means the water is kept quite hot, and you pour the water directly in and then press, I cant imagine it has much chance to get from boiling to below 94/93c.

A couple of niggles with the machine are:

The holes in the shower screen are a bit large, when you pour in the hot water it mixes with the very top layer of the coffee and turns light brown. I think this could be fixed with a finer shower screen although I dont know that it affects the process at all.

The shower screen is fairly fiddly to remove once you have pulled your shot, you need to get hold of the small rubber/silicon edge of the screen and pull it off. This can be difficult.

The coffee that remains in the basket after a shot is hard to remove. I wouldn't want to tap it very hard as although it feels well made I would worry about damaging the metal edges, so getting out the coffee becomes trying to wash it out with the running tap or blow it out from the spout (very difficult, but if you can do it it also removes the fiddle screen). Think I might fashion some tool to scrape/scoop out the spent grounds.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Dylan said:


> A couple of niggles with the machine are:


I got mine for Xmas and used it away. Really does produce very good tasting coffee & works well paired with my Rhinowares grinder. (just one click in from last)

My main problem is pulling it to pieces to make a 2nd cup. It very difficult to pull out the piston and/or take the bottom off the brew chamber. the piston could do with a few notches so you can grip it to pull out.

Apart from that, def step up from my minipresso (which is also good) though allot bigger to take. My current travel set up is , Flair, Rhinowares grinder & Stovetop Steamer (which you carn't buy anymore) Amazingly good coffee which only the best local coffee shops can better!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Coffeejon said:


> I got mine for Xmas and used it away. Really does produce very good tasting coffee & works well paired with my Rhinowares grinder. (just one click in from last)
> 
> My main problem is pulling it to pieces to make a 2nd cup. It very difficult to pull out the piston and/or take the bottom off the brew chamber. the piston could do with a few notches so you can grip it to pull out.
> 
> Apart from that, def step up from my minipresso (which is also good) though allot bigger to take. My current travel set up is , Flair, Rhinowares grinder & Stovetop Steamer (which you carn't buy anymore) Amazingly good coffee which only the best local coffee shops can better!


I dont have this problem - I find the brew chamber fairly to wiggle/twist off and then the piston can be pushed out from the other side.

If you are regularly going to make a 2nd drink in a row I would defo recommend a second brew chamber, mine came with two and this makes making two espressos back to back much easier.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I dont have this problem - I find the brew chamber fairly to wiggle/twist off and then the piston can be pushed out from the other side.
> 
> If you are regularly going to make a 2nd drink in a row I would defo recommend a second brew chamber, mine came with two and this makes making two espressos back to back much easier.


it might be it's new, but its a pain to pull apart. Maybe i'll get another chamber, but as my 4th coffee machine, i think i'll hold off for now


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,

Just wondering how everyone is getting on with the Flair and any further thoughts and opinions?

I've been looking at them for a while but still in two minds whether I buy one or not.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've got to say that I have had very, very mixed results with mine. I managed to pick up a spare brew head from one of the members here so that has helped my workflow. The problem is that I only take the Flair and my Aergrind with me on my business trips so I do not use it every day. The difference between the grind being too coarse (with the coffee running through too quickly) and too fine (choking the machine) is very fine. I often have to fiddle around and make multiple shots before I get it right.

My Aeropress (especially with the Flair Prismo attachment gives me more consistent results so may well move the Flair on .....


----------

